
Strapi – Fast. Reusable. Easy to use. The next generation framework for Node.js - kulakowka
http://strapi.io/
======
kulakowka
This is a new framework on the basis of koa. As the ORM used known waterline.
Comfortable studio for designing API in the browser. And much more.

I found this today and was impressed.

~~~
pierreburgy
Hi Kulakowla,

I am Pierre, one of the co-founder of Strapi.

First of all, thanks a lot for your positive feedback.

What did you especially appreciated in the stack (the open-source Node.js
framework, the admin panel, the visual development tools included in the
Studio...) ?

We have a public and active Slack, feel free to join :
[http://strapi.io/support](http://strapi.io/support)

Bests,

Pierre

~~~
kulakowka
Thank you, Pierre. I've joined to your channel in Slack.

